# 6D wi-fi live view



## AdamJ (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm a complete newb when it comes to wi-fi in cameras so forgive me if this is a daft question.

Could I expect the 6D's wi-fi, using ad-hoc transmission directly to an android tablet, to deliver a smooth and non-jerky live view (assuming no performance limitation with the tablet)?

I've always liked the idea of viewing a wireless tablet in my hand while I adjust the position of continuous lights, so that I can see the change instantly without going back and forth to the camera or a wired monitor.


----------



## AdamJ (Sep 19, 2012)

OK, that's useful to know - thanks. I just wasn't sure whether the kind of tiny chip that will be in the 6D would provide similar bandwidth to, say, my home router.

Very nice image, by the way. Is it a self-portrait?


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 27, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> OK, that's useful to know - thanks. I just wasn't sure whether the kind of tiny chip that will be in the 6D would provide similar bandwidth to, say, my home router.


I've no specific idea on what the capabilities of the 6D will be but guess as dreidesq said it will likely be similar to a WFT and do that no problem. It won't have a huge antenna, but in your first case of using a tablet you'll be very close and for your home router check the last post in this thread of my experiences with an Eye-Fi card which would no doubt have a much smaller antenna and is completely inside the camera:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8852

I suspect the 6D will go much further, but as a rule of thumb each 6dB of antenna gain doubles distance so with a $100 odd 18dB antenna if you found the range wasn't enough you could probably triple it. Purely speculating I suspect the 6D range and performance would be somewhat similar to the WiFi performance in a typical smartphone.


----------



## DB (Sep 27, 2012)

According to Canon Europe executives, the range for WiFi on the new 6D will be<50m


----------

